# I was born in June 2000, am I Generation Y or Z?



## mplayer1234

There are sources that say I am in Gen Y and others say I am Gen Z. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rainbowz

Generation Z.


----------



## cooldudez

Obviously Z it says under your username


----------



## gracee

You are mostly generation z but that's ok... ^_^ Welcome to the club!


----------



## Rainbowz

gracee said:


> You are mostly generation z but that's ok... ^_^ Welcome to the club!


You're a pretty cool person tbh


----------



## mplayer1234

I know but I ask because there are sources that claim people born from 1980-2000 or 1977-2004, but I don't really feel associated with millennials.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Who does these days 

Anyway, Gen Z.


----------



## Longaotian00

mplayer1234 said:


> There are sources that say I am in Gen Y and others say I am Gen Z. What do you guys think?


I didn't vote because honestly it's kinda up to you with what you think you are more, and going by nearly every source I've looked at I just consider that those born in 1995 to 2000 can kinda choose or identify with both, I mean there is going to obvious differences with someone born in like 2005 who would be pure z


----------



## SharksFan99

As someone who is currently doing a research project on generations and studies Society & Culture as a subject, I would conclude that people born in 2000 are either on the tail-end of the Millennials or are on the 'cusp' (in-between both generations). You can view yourself as being Gen Y or Gen Z.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

The actual segments between generations are fuzzy, and there are some who think one thing and others who think it's somewhere else. PerC obviously counts you in gen z.


----------



## 408610

you were last to be called Millennials


----------



## swimmerkid

I'm a year younger than you (I'm born May 1999), tbh I consider myself Gen Y with Gen Z influence. I think the biggest factor in that is I spent my childhood with no smart technology (no tablets and the like). Although Gen Z trait is I wasn't younger enough to remember 9/11. (Though I do remember the Iraq war). 

1995-2000 is just an awkward period


----------



## Rainbowz

swimmerkid said:


> I'm a year younger than you (I'm born May 1999)


lol don't you mean a year older? OP was born in 2000 xD


----------



## INFPsyche

I'd say Z but welcome to cusp life  Don't worry about it too much just identify with what you want to identify with..

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## 481450

mplayer1234 said:


> There are sources that say I am in Gen Y and others say I am Gen Z. What do you guys think?


You are on the YZ Cusp. The we know that all Millennials were at least alive in the year 2000. Their are two common range for Millennial birth years. Some sources say people born from *1977 to 1994*, while other sources say people born from *1982 to 2000*.

People born from 1977 to 1981 are XY Cusps.
People born from 1982 to 1994 are undoubtedly Gen Y.
People born from 1995 to 2000 are YZ Cusps.
People born from 2001 to ??? are undoubtedly Gen Z.

Millennials are called Millenialls because of where they were at during the year 2000. The older Millennials entered into the new millennium, you were still in the womb in 1999, not born until 2000.

Just go with the one you feel suits you better! In the real world you probably want to be known as a Millennial considering you're going into the adult world and you will be joining them. Keep in mind must people (as of now) are too ignorant to even know their is a Gen Z or that their is a difference.


----------



## Longaotian00

WiiFan said:


> You are on the YZ Cusp. The we know that all Millennials were at least alive in the year 2000. Their are two common range for Millennial birth years. Some sources say people born from *1977 to 1994*, while other sources say people born from *1982 to 2000*.
> 
> People born from 1977 to 1981 are XY Cusps.
> People born from 1982 to 1994 are undoubtedly Gen Y.
> People born from 1995 to 2000 are YZ Cusps.
> People born from 2001 to ??? are undoubtedly Gen Z.
> 
> Millennials are called Millenialls because of where they were at during the year 2000. The older Millennials entered into the new millennium, you were still in the womb in 1999, not born until 2000.
> 
> Just go with the one you feel suits you better! In the real world you probably want to be known as a Millennial considering you're going into the adult world and you will be joining them. Keep in mind must people (as of now) are too ignorant to even know their is a Gen Z or that their is a difference.


Well if I wanted to be technical, then I was alive as we entered the new millennium which actually started in 2001, but I know what u mean lol! 
One of the things I hate the most is when everyone under 30 is just seen as a Millenial by the older generations, well which is completely wrong.


----------



## SharksFan99

This is a question to anyone who was born in the Early 2000s: Have any of you ever considered yourselves to be a Gen Y/Millennial at some point or have you always thought of yourself as being a Gen Z?

Two of my friends were born in 2000 (one born in January and the other born in May) and they consider themselves to be the tail-end of Gen Y. Interestingly enough, when I undertook my questionnaire for my research project, only one person born in 2000 voted themselves as being Gen Z (3 people who were born that year took part though). Yet, everyone born after 2000 (6 people from 2001, 2 from 2002 and 1 from 2008) who answered my questionnaire all voted Gen Z. 

Is there some sort of generational divide between people born in 2000 and 2001?


----------



## Longaotian00

SharksFan99 said:


> This is a question to anyone who was born in the Early 2000s: Have any of you ever considered yourselves to be a Gen Y/Millennial at some point or have you always thought of yourself as being a Gen Z?
> 
> Two of my friends were born in 2000 (one born in January and the other born in May) and they consider themselves to be the tail-end of Gen Y. Interestingly enough, when I undertook my questionnaire for my research project, only one person born in 2000 voted themselves as being Gen Z (3 people who were born that year took part though). Yet, everyone born after 2000 (6 people from 2001, 2 from 2002 and 1 from 2008) who answered my questionnaire all voted Gen Z.
> 
> Is there some sort of generational divide between people born in 2000 and 2001?


Well, I'm born in Feb 2000 and I guess also consider myself the end of Gen Y. I'm not sure why but that's just the way I feel, I could also be influenced by my two older sisters and trust me it definitely made more aware/into pop culture into the earlier 2000s years when otherwise I might have been doing just kid stuff aimed at toddlers. Also growing up I was always hanging out/friends with people older than me for example every single one of my 25 cousins are older than me! Nearly all of my good friends growing up through school have been born in 1999/2000. Regarding people younger than me, as a child I had one younger friend who was born in mid 2001, now back in the 00s he always seemed quite younger than me although we did similar things growing up, maybe it was because i was already at school while he was still at preschool for another two years. Although this was just my experience and/or opinions so other people may feel different. 
As for a generational gap between people in 2000 and 2001, I don't think there is considering it's only a year apart but, however maybe being that little bit younger just pushed them over the line into having more Gen Z influences/upbringing, this is totally a random thing I just thought up though.

Also sorry I couldn't do your questionnaire, for some reason it wouldn't let me!:beguiled:


----------



## 408610

WiiFan said:


> You are on the YZ Cusp. The we know that all Millennials were at least alive in the year 2000. Their are two common range for Millennial birth years. Some sources say people born from *1977 to 1994*, while other sources say people born from *1982 to 2000*.
> 
> People born from 1977 to 1981 are XY Cusps.
> People born from 1982 to 1994 are undoubtedly Gen Y.
> People born from 1995 to 2000 are YZ Cusps.
> People born from 2001 to ??? are undoubtedly Gen Z.
> 
> Millennials are called Millenialls because of where they were at during the year 2000. The older Millennials entered into the new millennium, you were still in the womb in 1999, not born until 2000.
> 
> Just go with the one you feel suits you better! In the real world you probably want to be known as a Millennial considering you're going into the adult world and you will be joining them. Keep in mind must people (as of now) are too ignorant to even know their is a Gen Z or that their is a difference.


Millennials/Generation Y are people who were born from 1982-2000 precisely.If i go by culture and maybe basketball,Baby Boomers are people who were born from 1946 to 1964 while MTV Generation/Generation X are people who were born from 1965 to 1981.And lastly,Plural/Generation Z are people who were born from 2001-Present.Baby Boomers youth culture either started from Early 1962/Late 1962 to 1980/Mid 1981(Unsure).MTV Generation's Youth Culture either started from Early 1981/Late 1981 to Late 1997/Mid 1998(Unsure). Millennials's Youth Culture either started from Early 1998/Late 1998 to 2016/Mid 2017(Unsure).Plural's Youth Culture either started from (a bit Unsure) Early 2017/Late 2017


----------



## Carla Rose

Wait and see. If Gen Y ends up being better than Gen Z, align yourself with Millennials. If Gen Z ends up being cooler, call yourself Gen Z. :3 You're on the cusp, so you can be whatever you want!


----------



## Rainbowz

SharksFan99 said:


> This is a question to anyone who was born in the Early 2000s: Have any of you ever considered yourselves to be a Gen Y/Millennial at some point or have you always thought of yourself as being a Gen Z?
> 
> Two of my friends were born in 2000 (one born in January and the other born in May) and they consider themselves to be the tail-end of Gen Y. Interestingly enough, when I undertook my questionnaire for my research project, only one person born in 2000 voted themselves as being Gen Z (3 people who were born that year took part though). Yet, everyone born after 2000 (6 people from 2001, 2 from 2002 and 1 from 2008) who answered my questionnaire all voted Gen Z.
> 
> Is there some sort of generational divide between people born in 2000 and 2001?


I was born in 2002 and I think of myself as an early Z


----------



## mplayer1234

One thing that I don't really understand about this though is how does my culture end when I'm not even an adult yet? I know I was technically born at the tail-end of the 20th century but I don't understand how my generations prime is coming to end when my time is prime of youth hasn't even come yet.

Because of this I think I should be considered a part of Generation Z or at least the YZ Cusp. I won't even be able to vote until the 2020s so it wouldn't make much sense to categorize me with a generation who is already reaching near 40.

Also this 2000/2001 gap in my opinion seems to be an illusion. I'm VERY SURE people born in 2000 aren't completely different from someone born in 2001.


----------



## SharksFan99

mplayer1234 said:


> Also this 2000/2001 gap in my opinion seems to be an illusion. I'm VERY SURE people born in 2000 aren't completely different from someone born in 2001.


No one said that people born in 2000 are completely different from 2001 babies. I just think it's strange that a lot of 2000'ers view themselves as either Millennial or Gen Y/Z cusp, but from what I've observed, most 2001 babies view themselves as solely being Gen Z. That's what I meant by 'generational divide'.


----------

